
Target's Delivery App Workers Describe a Culture of Retaliation and Fear - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dygxzw/target-shipt-delivery-app-workers-retaliation
======
PragmaticPulp
This feels like a remarkably flimsy hit piece.

The core of the story revolves around a few gig economy workers being removed
from the platform after posting negative comments on the company's 100,000
user public Facebook group. They don't share the exact posts that were
removed, but we're supposed to assume the company was in the wrong.

They also complain that the company's public groups are moderated to remove
inflammatory comments. Not really surprising, as I wouldn't expect any company
moderated forum to let venting and angry discourse run unchecked.

This recent trend in journalism of finding disgruntled employees to criticize
tech companies feels forced. If anything, it's going to become a "Boy who
cried wolf" scenario where readers grow numb to the constant stream of iffy
complaints against tech companies, to the point where the legitimate problems
won't get the attention they deserve.

